# F06 M6 GranCoupe used Headlight coding problem



## kmsjaw (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello friends

i have problem with coding used LED headlight
I just replaced one headlight after an accident. The headlight come from used car so i need coding to my car but i try code FRM with esys and initialization via ista service function but always fault initialization, now i have also new TMS module i buy this from dealer bmw shop but also i can't initialized this.


anyone can help me with this problem ?

on this moment on used module i don't have left angel eyes and adaptieve led work also not

on new module from bmw shop i don't have left angel eyes and adaptieve led and also turn indicator dont work

regards


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Check LIN bus connection between FRM and left headlight.

If you have LCI headlights TMS modules on both headlights must be at same ilevel before ISTA service function can be performed succesfully.

Here are the wiring diagrams for pre-LCI and LCI 6 series headlights.


----------



## kmsjaw (Apr 3, 2016)

thanks for reply, wiring is 100% good i get fault about "ECU CONDITION NOT CORRECT'' on ista d report,

how can i check ilevel on tms module this one dont show tms module on ista ecu's tree also not by ESYS 

this one is 2013/07 build 

regards and thanks for help


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

If does not show tms in esys you have pre-lci headlights. 
Ecu conditions not correct error is related to faulty lin bus communication.


----------



## kmsjaw (Apr 3, 2016)

Yes, but i try change TMS module in headlight rights to left and left to right so headlight with orginal TMS work good also left and right so i think it is coding problem Ista/d read two TMS ID one is 01C0 and second FFFF (NEW MODULE) i have one more TMS module from used vehicle but also cannot initialized







screen with brand new tms module always this same fault on right of left side

regards


----------



## kmsjaw (Apr 3, 2016)

maybe you know how i can change i-level on booth tms module ? 

regards


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

need to flash FRM to newer ilevel.


----------



## kmsjaw (Apr 3, 2016)

FRM module it is already flashed with esys with options 
blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy 

from 13-07-506 to 15-11-502
but still not work


----------



## slaw1971 (Jun 30, 2013)

up... any idea?


----------



## happytreefriend (May 12, 2016)

*TMS Module Init.*

Hi everybody....
Im having the same problem with tms modules (LEAR LCI Xenon ). I cant see them in ESYS and ISTA is giving me error:

0x800FC3 Treiber-Modul Scheinwerfer (TMS) links/rechts: Kodierfehler oder timeout

How can I change the tm_id in ESYS to see the modules...?...or is there some way in RHEINGOLD how to fix it? I guess my wiring is all okay....there is just some problem with coding or VIN/ transport mode

Thanks for any info....


----------



## absolut (Jul 28, 2016)

hi everybody,

i am having similar problem. pre lci xenon with ahl and used tms modul from another car. neither angeleyes nor turn signal work. how can i fix it using esys?
thx in advance...
mat


----------



## zygi898 (May 8, 2015)

Hello, did somebody fix that issue, to code used TMS module ? Coding FRM with esys or ISTA/D and initialize with rheingold dont works, still have TMS_ID "FFFF".


----------

